# Hair Loss, Joint Pain, Fatigue



## Melissa12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello,

I have only posted once before. I have yet to put my lab results online. I had a total thyroidectomy in "08" for Papillary Cancer. I also have a long term battle with major depression.

I am currently taking 150 mcg of Synthroid and 5mcg Cytomel, two times a day. I have a suppressed TSH due to the cancer.

I am experienceing extreme fatigue, joint pain, and although I have fine, thin hair, it seems that it is rapidly becoming thinner, falling out.

Just met with a new Endo and the meeting was not helpful, she abruptly told me that she did not think my fatigue was due to thyroid. I am waiting to hear the results of my Freee T3 test and Thyroid Binding Globulin test.

As far as the depression, I am not currently experiencing a major bout, just the low energy. It just seems strange to me the I have all of the other conditions that would go along with hypothyroid, high cholesterol, high lipids.

I am wondering wHy if my TSH is suppressed am I feeling like I am hypothyroid? I don't have heart palpitations and I don't feel anxious, which would point in the direction of hyperthyroid.

Is it possible and what tests would I ask for, that although my test results are supposedly in the normal range, that my body is not using the medications properly.

Has anyone experienced this and found a way to find the answer?

Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you only testing TSH? That's only part to the picture...you need your frees tested too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Melissa,

FT-3 and FT-4 are the tests you need.

I have dosed by my FT-3 and FT-4 for almost 8 years - it's the only way to make you feel at your best.

You need to start with both your FT-3 and FT-4 in mid range and tweak the appropriate med feel your best and also suppress your TSH,

Do you keep history of your lab's?


----------



## Melissa12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have had my Free T4 tested in the past and it is below mid range. I just had my Free T3 test done last Friday, still waiting for the results. My Endo, does not think that my free levels being in the upper range is very important. She is only going by the fact that they are in the normal range.

Thank you!


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

Have you had your blood tested for anemia? Anemia can cause symptoms like fatigue, joint/muscle pain, and hair loss. I was diagnosed with iron-deficiency and B-12 anemia a couple months ago and I'm now on iron supplements and B-12 shots. I do feel a lot better than I did, headaches are a lot less frequent, body aches don't seem to happen as much (and when they do happen they are a lot less severe). If you haven't asked to be checked for anemia, it might be worth looking into. My doctor ordered a routine blood test back in August and he asked me if there was anything I wanted to test specifically for, and I mentioned I wondered if my iron was low. After the blood test came back with anemia and he started me on iron, he ordered an anemia panel to see exactly what kind of anemia I had. That's when the B-12 deficiency showed up. I had shots every day for a week, now I'm on every week for a month, then once a month after that. They're not bad -- small needle, barely feel it at all.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Melissa12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my Free T4 tested in the past and it is below mid range. I just had my Free T3 test done last Friday, still waiting for the results. My Endo, does not think that my free levels being in the upper range is very important. She is only going by the fact that they are in the normal range.
> 
> Thank you!


That right there is your answer...or the problem.  You do need those frees up. At this point, 1) as long as your TSH is suppressed, don't focus on it; and, 2) if your doctor isn't interested in getting your frees up, I think you might want to go doctor shopping.


----------



## Melissa12 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for the input. I will ask to be checked for anemia. I will talk to my Endo again about getting my Free T's up. My Endo and the one a just recently went to for a second opinion are not the type that think free's are important. It is very frustrating. This is a long term thing and I do feel like I have hit a wall, energy wise, not quality living.


----------

